
Report: Huge CenturyLink outage caused by bad networking card in Colorado - thomasjudge
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/report-huge-centurylink-outage-caused-bad-networking-card-colorado/
======
cmurf
A single physical NIC really caused this? Throughout, what now, over a dozen
states? This is a service that is promised to have redundancy. I think this
story is sufficiently light on the details that the comments can happily
engage in clever speculation on how this could happen.

I wonder how many of these redundancies are virtualized and are in Colorado? I
mean, of course that's a joke, because it can't be that simple of an
explanation, that'd be ridiculous.

